# Top ten



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Arighty everyone, 

Its new toy time, and I want to focus on getting some interactive toys for little miss!

There is a TON of threads on interactive toys!!! So much that it is a bit overwhelming...

So what are your prime choices for interactive toys?!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ha that would be me. Just kidding, don't have any to give you any suggestions. They just have the traditional ones. And of course Boo likes to sneak in a drag out all the dirty laundry. Nothing like picking up dirty socks and underwear all over the house LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Ha that would be me. Just kidding, don't have any to give you any suggestions. They just have the traditional ones. And of course Boo likes to sneak in a drag out all the dirty laundry. Nothing like picking up dirty socks and underwear all over the house LOL


LOL! that does make it quite interactive :chili:


I don't have any of the puzzle games, but Obi loves the Hide-a-squirrel, empty water bottle in an old sock, and he had this one toy with a pocket for treats and he'd work to find the treat. I'll be watching this thread for other good ideas


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG what is it with our cotton balls and underwear?! :w00t: lol once, Khloee ran out to the backyard with a pair of mine. Can you imagine me chasing after her like a mad woman trying to get them back :HistericalSmiley:Thank goodness we have high brick walls in the back yard so no one was there to witness.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LOL! that does make it quite interactive :chili:
> 
> 
> I don't have any of the puzzle games, but Obi loves the Hide-a-squirrel, empty water bottle in an old sock, and he had this one toy with a pocket for treats and he'd work to find the treat. I'll be watching this thread for other good ideas


I've heard of the hide-a-squirrell! It sounds really popular! Is it durable like a kong? 

I also heard mention of a tornando or something???


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey LOVES his Nina Ottosson interactive toys. He has several of the plastic ones and really enjoys them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

DogCasino Plastic

Rylee plays with this every day.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is a short video of Rylee playing the Hide-A-Squirrel-Toy. The only reason she is playing with this toy is have have hidden treats inside the toy. No treats = No play.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Deborah said:


> Here is a short video of Rylee playing the Hide-A-Squirrel-Toy. The only reason she is playing with this toy is have have hidden treats inside the toy. No treats = No play.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Deborah said:


> Here is a short video of Rylee playing the Hide-A-Squirrel-Toy. The only reason she is playing with this toy is have have hidden treats inside the toy. No treats = No play.:HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I dont know how I never saw this! I pulled up my thread again to see the suggestions again and noticed. 

HOW CUTE!!!! 

What size did you get for the hide a squirrel?

I was considering the extreme hide a squirrel cuz Khloee has a tendency to rip stuffed animals to shreds but the color is throwing me off lol


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Also- an update just in case anyone was curious I'm gonna get the hide a squirrel, probably another Kong type toy, and something else to be determined....

Gotta say I've been reading reviews on amazon and some toys are not safe! Yikes! I'm sure everyone here already does, but please do some investigating before purchasing toys for out little ones <3


----------



## AnakinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> OMG what is it with our cotton balls and underwear?! :w00t: lol once, Khloee ran out to the backyard with a pair of mine. Can you imagine me chasing after her like a mad woman trying to get them back :HistericalSmiley:Thank goodness we have high brick walls in the back yard so no one was there to witness.


Lol!!! I keep finding my undies all over the house. Just got a new laundry bin with a tight lid lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnakinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

Anakin loves interactive toys!! I have a puzzle treat toy and a ball the releases treats as he plays with it. I also have a toy similar to hide the squirrel but he isn't crazy about it. Maybe I should stuff it with treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Gongjoo said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I don't know how I never saw this! I pulled up my thread again to see the suggestions again and noticed.
> 
> HOW CUTE!!!!
> 
> ...


The one we have is just like a normal stuffed animal. Rylee is a really good dog so she never tears anything up or get into laundry etc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo's favorite treat toy is the Bob a Lot

Good old fashion KONGs

I think most of the Busy Buddy toys are great.


----------

